# Carbonation



## DasK (Aug 25, 2011)

I know I'm blowing up the skeeter pee section.

I was just watching a video on bottling into beer bottles to see what was different, and this guy was putting carbonation tablets into his beer.

It got me to wondering what it would be like to carbonate skeeter pee. Anyone tried it?


----------



## Julie (Aug 25, 2011)

DasK said:


> I know I'm blowing up the skeeter pee section.
> 
> I was just watching a video on bottling into beer bottles to see what was different, and this guy was putting carbonation tablets into his beer.
> 
> It got me to wondering what it would be like to carbonate skeeter pee. Anyone tried it?



Yep, I kegged a batch and we took it to camp over Memorial weekend, there was nothing left.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 25, 2011)

Lots of people cabonate stuff like this. I cabonate Raspberry wine and Crabapple wine and its awesome. I use a keg but 1 or 2 carb tablets in each bottle would be fine also, just dont use any sorbate but in doing so you may not end up as sweet as you like it. Beer has a lot of unfermentable sugars in it and thats why it doesnt go so dry.


----------



## DasK (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, I went to my local homebrew supply store today and asked him about the tablets. He has them and started explaining how they worked. As soon as he mentioned yeast, I knew they wouldn't work in this batch since I had already sorbated.

Maybe the next batch ... good to know though that I can use them to carbonate other things.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 25, 2011)

You dont need them you know!!! You can just add more table or corn sugar to it instaed ad actually get better results! You let the wine clear by preferably using a fining agent to get it done quick as there will be no sulfites present and once its clear you rack it off and add more sugar and immediayely bottle or you can even ad another packet of yeast with the sugar to give it a better chance carbonating. I never used a second pack and I have had no troubles in the few times Ive made Sparkling wine in bottles.


----------



## winebreath (Aug 26, 2011)

I put a batch of Skeeter Pee in my kegerator and hooked it up to CO2 as an experment and it is great.
I keep it at 38 degrees on tap.
later.....WB


----------

